# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Neues Kochbuch der thailändischen Küche

## wein4tler

Liebe Freunde der Thailändischen Küche, liebe Hobbyköche!

Ich habe jetzt ein Kochbuch in der Buchhandlung Thalia erworben, dass ganz umfassend ist.

Es heißt: *Thailand - Das Kochbuch*

Text und Fotos von Jean-Pierre Gabriel

Es umfasst 500 Rezepte und ist für mich die Bibel der thailändischen Küche.
Rezepte aus allen Regionen Thailands sind darin erfasst. Von Nordthailand, Isaan, Zentralthailand bis Ostthailand, Südthailand sind Rezepte vorhanden. 
Pasta und Saucen, Snacks und Getränke, Salate, Suppen, Currys, Gegrillt, Gedämpft, Frittiertes, Pfannengerührtes,
Reis u. Nudeln, Desserts.

ISBN: 978-3-944297-12-5
Edel Book
Verlag: Edel Germany GmbH
Phaidon Press Limited, 2014
Printed in China

Preis: 40 Euro

----------


## Erich

"Man nehme etwas Pla-Raa" steht da auch drin oder europäisiert das Ganze?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die meisten rezepte hat meine angetraute im kopf  :: 

Ein buch lesen und schöne fotos gucken ist die eine 
Aber alles getreu nach kochen...mit all den zutaten...
Ist nicht jedermanns ( frau) sache

----------


## alter mann

> ...Aber alles getreu nach kochen...mit all den zutaten...
> Ist nicht jedermanns ( frau) sache


....und schmecken sollte es auch noch.   :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------

